# What am I?????



## chickenprnces (Feb 22, 2012)

I am adopting this beauty from someone that rescued her! The woman thinks she is a Lamancha! I have looked at pics of them and they don't completely look like her! Anyone have any idea what she could be???


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 22, 2012)

The ears say LM cross of some kind to me, but what the cross is I have no idea.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks more like a hair sheep to me.... 

Got more pictures?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 23, 2012)

I was thinking it looked like a sheep.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

Goat horns arise from the top of the head, sheep horns arise from the side.   This one has goat horns.  It's a goat. It looks like a Nigerian.  Nice coloring. It looks like a Nigerian.  Nice coloring. 

And it's got a starvation coat.  Starvation coat looks like wool.  Starvation causes the goat to grow a thick wool undercoat to protect is from the cold (because they don't have any body fat to keep them warm and  lack of calcium and other proper minerals and nutrients hinders their ability to grow proper hair.   The hair follicles get all gummed up and it rubs out easily and sheds.    It might also have mites so it would need some cydectin or Ivermec.   

Jelly Bean and Houdini looked like that when I got them.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 23, 2012)

I've seen sheep like this but I had to look them up to get the name......l Painted desert (hair) sheep.  Thats what I think is is (at least partly).  

The desert sheep that I saw had shorter tails than "normal" sheep.  They all had smaller or NO ears.  The hair was fuzzy, and designed to keep the heat OUT.  The older ones had MASSIVE horns, and most were skittish ( but they were ranch raised).  Almost every darker one had a dorsal strip like yours is showing.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 23, 2012)

could it be a Lamancha/Alpine cross? Alpines have a double coat and that color scheme is common in them too.


----------



## chickenprnces (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't have more pictures yet! She doesn't come till tomorrow! The starvation coat thing would make sense as the woman that has her said she was emaciated when she took her! (she is a livestock rescue) She has been to the vet and the first time she went i'm guessing they would have noticed the womans goat was a sheep! So probably not that! I am trying to figure it out because I intend to breed her and want a buck that is a pure breed of one of her crosses to head the babies in a more pure direction. I can't seem to find anyone with lamancha's in my area so if the cross is alpine or nubian then I will have better luck!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

Definitely not Nubian.  Possibly Alpine/La Mancha.   She has alpine horns, Straight back and thick and a thin Alpine beard.      Brush her when you get her and a lot of that wooly stuff will come out.  And be sure she is treated for mites with injectible cydectin or Ivermectin.  Cydectin is a bit harsh but it will get rid of internal and external parasites.  

And get her on some really good minerals and kelp right away.    She is really very pretty.   How do her feet look?


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 23, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Definitely not Nubian.  Possibly Alpine/La Mancha.   She has alpine horns, Straight back and thick and a thin Alpine beard.      Brush her when you get her and a lot of that wooly stuff will come out.  And be sure she is treated for mites with injectible cydectin or Ivermectin.  Cydectin is a bit harsh but it will get rid of internal and external parasites.
> 
> And get her on some really good minerals and kelp right away.    She is really very pretty.   How do her feet look?


Yay! Someone with more experience with dairy breeds/large breed goats agrees with my guess!  I feel so smart!  I didnt know about the alpine double coat till I was talking to the seller I'm looking at getting some goats from. She mentioned the alpine coat when we were talking about the pygmy /alpine cross kids she has.


----------



## chickenprnces (Feb 23, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Definitely not Nubian.  Possibly Alpine/La Mancha.   She has alpine horns, Straight back and thick and a thin Alpine beard.      Brush her when you get her and a lot of that wooly stuff will come out.  And be sure she is treated for mites with injectible cydectin or Ivermectin.  Cydectin is a bit harsh but it will get rid of internal and external parasites.
> 
> And get her on some really good minerals and kelp right away.    She is really very pretty.   How do her feet look?


I don't know how her feet are! She is not here till tomorrow! I have only seen pictures! Is the injectable the only thing that will work? Can I use the ivermectin pour on?


----------



## HB Sheep & Goat Farm (Feb 23, 2012)

That wooly coat doesnt look like its worms. She definately has lamancha in
Her and I'm guessing the other part is angora or pygora. She is not lamancha and Nubian i don't think.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

The cydectin comes as a pour on but I understand cydectin is better dosed injectible.  Ivermectin is better given orally, by my understanding for internal parasites.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

HB Sheep & Goat Farm said:
			
		

> That wooly coat doesnt look like its worms. She definately has lamancha in
> Her and I'm guessing the other part is angora or pygora. She is not lamancha and Nubian i don't think.


No, I wasn't saying the wooly coat looked like it was worms, I said that a neglected/starved goat has a starvation coat the is wooly because they grow the wool to keep warm due to lack of body fat.  Starvation causes them to use up their fat and calcium reserves so they often loose all their hair.  As a result they don't fight parasites well so they will most often have  mites in that wooly coat.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 23, 2012)

My doe, Dusty, who is ND/Alpine X w/ Angora/Fainter has a really curly wooly coat that looks a lot like this girls, so the Alpine or Angora may be pretty good guesses.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 23, 2012)

To be continued...


----------



## sawfish99 (Feb 24, 2012)

chickenprnces said:
			
		

> I don't have more pictures yet! She doesn't come till tomorrow! The starvation coat thing would make sense as the woman that has her said she was emaciated when she took her! (she is a livestock rescue) She has been to the vet and the first time she went i'm guessing they would have noticed the womans goat was a sheep! So probably not that! I am trying to figure it out because I intend to breed her and want a buck that is a pure breed of one of her crosses to head the babies in a more pure direction. I can't seem to find anyone with lamancha's in my area so if the cross is alpine or nubian then I will have better luck!


Where are you located?  If you add that into your profile, we can probably help point you in the direction of some breeders.  You may even find someone here that has what you are looking for in a buck.

IMO - If you are going to breed her, I would use a lamancha buck for 1 primary reason.  The more lamancha, the more likely you will keep the lamancha ears like they are supposed to be and not end up with airplane ears or something else.

Do you know how old she is?


----------



## chickenprnces (Feb 24, 2012)

I am in Deerfield, NH! She is 3 years old and I was kinda planning on keeping the lamancha so breeders would be great! I pick her up at 3 - 4 this afternoon so I will try to post more pictures! I am told her coat is longer now than in the pictures I alerady posted so that might help better identify her other side! After talking to my vet I have decided not to dehorn her! I don't want her to be in pain or have holes in her head! He suggested cutting peices of garden hose and sticking them over the ends to cover he sharp points! I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## elevan (Feb 24, 2012)

chickenprnces said:
			
		

> He suggested cutting peices of garden hose and sticking them over the ends to cover he sharp points! I'm sooooo excited!


Another member here uses bicycle handbar covers.


----------



## crazyland (Feb 24, 2012)

Some of mine have horns. I have yet to cover them in anything. While I prefer no horns, they came with them. They are not aggressive towards me and my children with them and are actually cautious. I have toyed with the idea of banding their horns. No holes. 
Can't wait to see her later today. I hope she doesn't have a starvation coat and is just mixed with a wooly breed.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 24, 2012)

chickenprnces said:
			
		

> I don't have more pictures yet! She doesn't come till tomorrow! The starvation coat thing would make sense as the woman that has her said she was emaciated when she took her! (she is a livestock rescue) She has been to the vet and the first time she went i'm guessing they would have noticed the womans goat was a sheep! So probably not that! I am trying to figure it out because I intend to breed her and want a buck that is a pure breed of one of her crosses to head the babies in a more pure direction. I can't seem to find anyone with lamancha's in my area so if the cross is alpine or nubian then I will have better luck!


I dont know about that.  I've had several dog vets think that my black italian mastiff was a very large black lab, lol.  She isnt.  She is a well bred Italian Mastiff.   Vets know what they see, and if they dont see a particular breed, they dont recognize it.

That said, Hubby noticed a beard on the critter.  I think I will retract my statement about it being a sheep.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2012)

The beard is a really good point.  Sheep don't get beards, do they?


----------



## elevan (Feb 24, 2012)

Coat looks like a thick cashmere to me.  Any breed of goats can grow a cashmere undercoat in the winter months, it is not just cashmere goats that do this.  I have a goat that does this in the winter...beautiful stuff.

Doesn't help you narrow down the breed but it helps you explain the fluff.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

OOOh cashmere, now that is something I had not thought of.  That would be a really nice goat to have.  She does have the right dorsal stripe but the wrong ears and horns.  She could be a cashmere/alpine cross or a LaMancha cashmere cross.  That would also explain why she looks more like a sheep.

Cashmere goats are such beautiful and fine animals.  In that case, if I were you I would breed her to a Cashmere buck when she is in better condition.  

But the rescuer did say she was emaciated.


----------



## chickenprnces (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok! Here's my girl! The rescuer did a great job with her besides her coat! She is fat and happy and sweet and beautiful! Her coat however is matted pretty bad and i'm probably gonna have to have her sheared asap! I may have confused some people about her weight issue! She was emaciated when the rescuer got her.......1.5 years ago! She is 3 now! And she looks great! I wanna try and get her bred fast before she goes out of season till next fall!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

By gosh she does look like a cashmere La Mancha cross.  The legs, the face and the coat are a dead giveaway for cashmere and the thinness of the face and ears are clear indicators of a La Mancha.  

I wouldn't worry about her horns.  You can use bicycle handlebar grips on the tips.  Get the smaller size.  What a beautiful girl you have there!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 24, 2012)

I say pygora/lamancha mix. The angoras would have hair all the way down the legs and she does not, which is why I lean towards pygora. I had to actually look up both breeds to get a better idea of what they look like. Boy do I love BYH and learning about goats! 

ETA: After looking at the cashmere goats that Queen Mum mentioned I can see where she may be right. Aren't cashmere pretty rare though?


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 24, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> By gosh she does look like a cashmere La Mancha cross.  The legs, the face and the coat are a dead giveaway for cashmere and the thinness of the face and ears are clear indicators of a La Mancha.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about her horns.  You can use bicycle handlebar grips on the tips.  Get the smaller size.  What a beautiful girl you have there!


From the picture it looks like she has already been using the bicycle grip on the horns.


----------



## chickenprnces (Feb 24, 2012)

No the green things on her horns are rubber garden hose pieces that I put on her to move her!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 24, 2012)

chickenprnces said:
			
		

> No the green things on her horns are rubber garden hose pieces that I put on her to move her!


They seem to have served their purpose well!


----------



## chickenprnces (Feb 24, 2012)

Yup they did! She got home safe and sound without tearing up the ceiling of m SUV!


----------

